# gave the dog park a try



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he seems like such a friendly, happy guy. no one could ask for more.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like he had a blast!! What fun, and great exercise.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Since I am posting pictures, here are some more. 

Cooper has discovered the red 'elevated dog beds'.









When Bonnie and Cooper have the red chairs ,Jazz has found a nice place to take a nap. 

















When Jazz and Cooper have the chairs, Bonnie goes here









If Bonnie and Jazz are on the red chairs, that doesn't stop Cooper.

















I need to find another red chair.:act-up:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Adorable*

Outwest;

Cooper is adorable! He seems to wiggle his way into everyones heart [and lap!] :nod: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Those red chairs make very nice display pedestals for poodles . Cooper is adorable but all your poodles are drool worthy.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Your "babies" are all so adorable! And yes, Cooper needs his own red chair!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i love the expression on bonnie's face with cooper having ensconced himself in her lap: "what did i do to deserve this?!"


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! Cooper and Bonnie in the red chair!!!!! I love that photo!!!! (Of course they are all delicious but......!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> He was pooped when we got home


But of course! That's why we go to the dog park! 

For an afternoon of peace and quiet...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

LOVE the one of Cooper and Bonnie on the red chair! Gosh, I just really love those red chairs, too...all your poodles look spectacular on them! 

Glad you had such a great experience in the dog park...Cooper too, he is a friendly dude!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like the red chairs, too. They are amazingly comfortable, but I always tell visitors if they have nice clothes on, they may not want to sit in them! LOL. Actually, they clean really easily. The funny story about them is we got them from my husband's parents. I didn't really want them. We stuck them under the window until we decided what we were going to do with them. It took about 30 minutes for Bonnie to discover their true use. We have a short wall in the front atrium. When she is lying on it she can see all the neighborhood goings on over the short wall.

I like the picture of Bonnie and Cooper in the chair, too. Bonnie looks like, "Really?! Do I have to share with this dude?" Cooper barged in her spot and is looking so innocent.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It is such a wonderful thing that they get along so well! Bonnie is such a love with him!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like he was really enjoying himself out there! 



outwest said:


> He was pooped when we got home


He probably thought that you left too early 


Love the chair pictures too... 



outwest said:


> If Bonnie and Jazz are on the red chairs, that doesn't stop Cooper.


so funny


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"Bonnie and Cooper in the Red Chair" is an instant classic. Set that one aside for Skye's 2015 Poodle Calendar.


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cooper looks smashing against a red backdrop...c'mon, he needs his own chair!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

outwest said:


> Since I am posting pictures, here are some more.
> 
> Cooper has discovered the red 'elevated dog beds'.
> 
> ...


Bonnie and Jazz are beautiful and regal, but Cooper is too cute for words. The picture of Bonnie and Cooper on the red chair is my favorite poodle picture and should be printed and framed! I hope one day to have an mpoo like Cooper.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I never thought I would like a little dog, but he gives us so much joy! What a happy, silly guy he is. It's worked out well with us and the standards with Cooper, but we were very careful at first and still keep an eye on things. Cooper has never been hurt , even accidently, by them. So far, so good!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love Cooper. I want Cooper! I need Cooper!!!


----------

